# sex link



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Starting to look like a rooster.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

What breed is it


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

How old is it?


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure the age and golden sex link I was told a hen but I'm thinking rooster


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my other one not a good picture of this on


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Looks to me like a rooster


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Im gonna High Jack this thread...lol when they start cackling if its a rooster wont its start to crow. our sex links are 3 to 4 months old . we would know by now if we had a roo?
sorry and thanks shane


----------

